# Clones waiting for their turn in the tent…



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 2, 2021)

So I tried my hand at a few clones from my first grow that is in week three of flower now in the grow tent. They rooted and I transplanted them in the same good mix I used during the last transplant. My tent plants won’t be ready for a few weeks so I’m gonna try to keep the clones alive and in vegetation until their turn in the tent. (approximately 7 more weeks). I really didn’t plan for this so I decided to keep them in the house under a grow light until that time. I don’t really have the space but did dedicate one corner of our MBR for the project. Limited on funds for lights, I bought this LED grow light with four light strips with different color light choices for different grow cycles. It has a telescopic base to raise and lower them as needed as well as being able to turn them up and down in brightness. I am running them 24 hours on a dimmer light setting right now about 12” above the plants untilI they take to their new environment. I know it’s not the greatest setup but I’m hoping they will get enough light to keep them going till close to flower. Any thoughts on if these ladies will make it to the flower tent?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 2, 2021)

Gonna be big after 2 months Nice Job on the Clones


----------



## pute (Dec 2, 2021)

If they get to big top them.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 2, 2021)

pute said:


> If they get to big top them.


Yes I do plan to keep them trimmed up as my tent couldn’t take anything giant. I scrogged my last batch a bit early which tied them in place for life. They turned out to be low growers with the scrog so this time I plan to do some low training to the pots instead of the first scrog which will make them easier to maintain I think than last time so I can pick them up and stand up instead of laying on the ground for trimming and whatnot. This was one of my lessons learned. Do you think this light is suitable? I will only have 5 plants under them and will gift the others for Christmas if they are pretty


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 2, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Gonna be big after 2 months Nice Job on the Clones


Thank you. I hope you are right and this light is big enough for five of them till then.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 2, 2021)

Good job!

yeah , do not trim them up until a week or two before you flip them...they need all those leaves like solar panels and by a magic process called photosynthesis they make food and grow....but you knew that already

also try and move the lights closer.....if the heat feels ok on the back of your hand , it will not burn the plants....keeping the light as close as possible will also keep the growth down


----------



## Zekeslowmo (Dec 2, 2021)

LEDs dont produce the same heat as HID lights provide and the back of the hand trick isn't appropriate for them.  To close and the light photons become to dense and then burn the plants while reducing the light pattern.  Until you are familiar with the lights keep an eye on the growth of the plant. Specifically look for the plant to stretch and reach for the light. If this occurs lower the lights slightly.  Also make note that LEDs produce closer node spacing so stretching will not be as pronounced.  Bigsur51 is right on with his advice about trimming.  A plus for this is you can take cuttings from the lower branches that you prune as sucker branches and you can continue your grow with a known adult pheno.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 2, 2021)

Zeke said:


> LEDs dont produce the same heat as HID lights provide and the back of the hand trick isn't appropriate for them.  To close and the light photons become to dense and then burn the plants while reducing the light pattern.  Until you are familiar with the lights keep an eye on the growth of the plant. Specifically look for the plant to stretch and reach for the light. If this occurs lower the lights slightly.  Also make note that LEDs produce closer node spacing so stretching will not be as pronounced.  Bigsur51 is right on with his advice about trimming.  A plus for this is you can take cuttings from the lower branches that you prune as sucker branches and you can continue your grow with a known adult pheno.



I did not know that about LED’s

thanks for the heads up


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 2, 2021)

Zeke said:


> LEDs dont produce the same heat as HID lights provide and the back of the hand trick isn't appropriate for them.  To close and the light photons become to dense and then burn the plants while reducing the light pattern.  Until you are familiar with the lights keep an eye on the growth of the plant. Specifically look for the plant to stretch and reach for the light. If this occurs lower the lights slightly.  Also make note that LEDs produce closer node spacing so stretching will not be as pronounced.  Bigsur51 is right on with his advice about trimming.  A plus for this is you can take cuttings from the lower branches that you prune as sucker branches and you can continue your grow with a known adult pheno.


These lights don’t produce heat. I will move them closer tho to prevent stretch as I want a slow grow on these. I don’t know how the LEDs will effect the plants. There are red yellow and white lights on each bar. I don’t know what each are suppose to do or if is all just a gimmick. All the colors are dimmable and you can set each one with as many or little colors you want. I am only using the white right now dimmed down a bit. I have seen growth and they all seem pretty happy. I’ve not used nutrients yet as my soil has plenty for now. I’ll wait and do major trimming till just before I put them in flower if I can. Thanks for y’all’s tips


----------



## Zekeslowmo (Dec 2, 2021)

SubmarineGirl said:


> There are red yellow and white lights on each bar. I don’t know what each are suppose to do or if is all just a gimmick. All the colors are dimmable and you can set each one with as many or little colors you want. I am only using the white right now dimmed down a bit.




light color is not a gimmick.  blues are vegging color red is flower.  I personally prefer a multi-spectrum light.  I would advise to at least use the blues but the reds are beneficial as well.
In flower the blue (veg color)help build trichome production as well


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 2, 2021)

Zeke said:


> light color is not a gimmick.  blues are vegging color red is flower.  I personally prefer a multi-spectrum light.  I would advise to at least use the blues but the reds are beneficial as well.
> In flower the blue (veg color)help build trichome production as well


Ok then, someone that understands the color scheme. I changed them over to the blues and reds to see if they like it better. Looks like Christmas . Maybe Santa will come now.


----------

